

How To UPDATE THE KINDLE FIRE TO VERSION 6.2.1 - nancymills
http://www.teamphones.com/android/how-to-update-the-kindle-fire-to-version-6-2-1-3449.html
The software update which was promised by the Kindle Fire has commenced to roll out. The update was needed to fix its awful Wi-Fi connectivity, navigation, privacy and touchscreen issues.
======
viraptor
Hi nancymills, welcome to HN. Please have a look at the guidelines
(<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>). One of them mentions not using
uppercase to make title stand out - and that makes everyone's life a little
bit better ;)

